# knitted hat completed, too big



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I knitted up a hat which was the link I posted here, I used 3 strands of DK yarn and everything was going fine-- even did the gauge beforehand. Well, it is about 25 inches in circumference. What would you recommend to decrease the circumference? It was a bottom up pattern. Should I take some stitches in at the rim, a in sewing it in. If I touch the hat itself, you can see it will ruin the patttern.
http://patternsbymirrevirre.blogspot.com/2009/10/mirrevirres-hat-and-cowl.html

Thank you...


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi, someone suggested sewing elastic thread around the rim. 
I have had that problem with ribbing, and always make sure to knit with more tension on those purl stitches, or it turns out too loose!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I would run a couple of strands of shirring elastic about 2" in from the edge of the brim, if it has a turn over. On the edge if not. I had to do that with two I made for myself. It looks a bit funny... but when you're wearing it you can't see it and its really snug fitting


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, I will try that.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, it sounds like a good idea, unless I can find someone with a big head


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Loistec, I LOVE your skull hat. The colors are awesome.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Bebekka said:


> I knitted up a hat which was the link I posted here, I used 3 strands of DK yarn and everything was going fine-- even did the gauge beforehand. Well, it is about 25 inches in circumference. What would you recommend to decrease the circumference? It was a bottom up pattern. Should I take some stitches in at the rim, a in sewing it in. If I touch the hat itself, you can see it will ruin the patttern.
> http://patternsbymirrevirre.blogspot.com/2009/10/mirrevirres-hat-and-cowl.html
> 
> Thank you...


~~~~~~~~~~~
I'd get in there with some elastic and a bodkin, work from the back side right above the ribbing.....and get under a stitch every three or four st LOOPs.......keep it from showing from the front........ and get it down to about 21" or so....my circumference is 23, but you want it 1 or 1 1/2 inches less in circumference to allow for stretch.

I'D DO THIS:

Another thought is to use that bodkin with a RIBBON - from the back, snake in over that lone P st in front and back again to the back side...do this all around and tighten it up to fit = stitch it down using double quilting thread or unply your yarn into ONE play and sew it down that way.

You've got a slouch hat thing going there anyhow and I don't think either method (elastic or ribbon) will harm this design; It might even make it more lovely if you use the ribbon and the bodkin. You choose the width of ribbon, too; Take cappy along with when you shop for ribbon.

This would only show from the front on ONE stitch.....so, coordinate your ribbon to the color of the hat; It would look lovely, IMHO, if it were satin ribbon (plain/) and in the same color.

You could treat the cowl, too with ribbon/bodkin work.

Pic later when done?

Good luck!

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have put elastic on the inside of sweater cuffs that were too big. Worked great. 

These slouchy hats can be tricky. I have short hair so 25" circumference would either cover my face or fall down my back.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I love the hat! Last year I made an entrelac hat which turned out to be too big. I threaded several strands of elastic thread through the ribbing from bottom up, and now it's fine.
Susan


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the hat! Neat color!


----------



## carpetweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

Let us know if the elastic works against the weight of the hat and if you would decrease the ribbing stitches from the start. I like the ribbon idea with maybe a small flower to embellish. It's cute.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Two components to size of a hat: circumference, and length (depth). Standard answer is, to get less circumference, use smaller needles. Your gauge swatch didn't work. Gauge swatches don't work for me, either. If you like the way the fabric feels with three strands of dp thickness yarn and that size needles, cast on fewer stitches. Check to see if there is a multiple of stitches given for the hat. The decrease part will give you an idea of the multiple needed. If it calls for k9, k2tog, that means it's a multiple of eleven.

Another consideration is how much stretch there is in the fabric. Some hats stretch three inches. But I don't know how to calculate that.


----------



## diannecooper (Mar 1, 2011)

Somehow, some of my hats always end up too big also.
If they are wool, I felt them. 
Otherwise, I cast on less stitches (than were originally cast on) from the bottom edge with smaller needles and knit about an inch and a half of plain old 1X1 ribbing, and concentrate on getting it tighter than my usual loose knitting.
PS. Swatches did not seem to do the trick for me either, so I learned the hard way to go down a needle size or two from what was recommended on the yarn label, since I AM a loose knitter. 

:roll:


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your suggestions. I am going to try the elastic and I'm not familiar with bodkin, but I'll do some research to learn what it is.
And, I'm glad I'm not the only one who has trouble with gauges. It seems everytime I make one, it never works out to the right size of the pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Loistec said:


> Hi, someone suggested sewing elastic thread around the rim.
> I have had that problem with ribbing, and always make sure to knit with more tension on those purl stitches, or it turns out too loose!


I've done that, and it works very well, and makes the hat more snug around the ears to keep out the cold. I've done it on hats that don't really "need" it, but I like the snugness (is that a word?). One of my favorite all-time hats was commercially made and give to me as a gift years ago. It came with elastic thread near the edge just before it turned up. (I have also used the elastic in sweater cuffs.)

Also, a tapestry need with an eye large enough to accomodate the elastic thread or cord is all you need, all I use.

One of my favorite hat patterns has the ribbing knitted on smaller needles.


----------



## Laura Ric (May 21, 2011)

sounds like a frog night to me.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you,


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

It is a stunning ensemble'!!! Hope you get it to work out!!!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

thank you -- still working on some felted hats but will try the elastic procedure hoping to pull in some of this extra width.


----------

